# Where did they go, George???????



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

According to the numbers I received from my good friend the Pimpdaddy a while ago, the NFAA lost around three thousand members last year. 

Any thoughts????? This ALL can't be economy can it????


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Unclegus said:


> According to the numbers I received from my good friend the Pimpdaddy a while ago, the NFAA lost around three thousand members last year.
> 
> Any thoughts????? This ALL can't be economy can it????



*Don't know about "George".....but maybe "BRUCE" can shed some light on the subject........*
.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Like that's going to happen......


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> According to the numbers I received from my good friend the Pimpdaddy a while ago, the NFAA lost around three thousand members last year.
> 
> Any thoughts????? This ALL can't be economy can it????


Not good. But I got a question...what is the trend in the past few years...an increase or decrease each year in membership?


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Unclegus said:


> Like that's going to happen......


*I guess I should have put this little guy..:lol:....after my statement...

What did the "NY GURU" say was said at the VEGAS ROUND TABLE about the loss of members and more importantly....loss of REVENUE?????*
.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *I guess I should have put this little guy..:lol:....after my statement...
> 
> What did the "NY GURU" say was said at the VEGAS ROUND TABLE about the loss of members and more importantly....loss of REVENUE?????*
> .


Didn't they have an ajenda item to raise the membership rate?? 

Do they ever have a national membership drive effort or do they just relay on the local clubs to sign up new members?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I have no idea what was said, but I'll find out.... Or even better, ask YOUR DIRECTOR.....All I got from him was what he posted on the NYFAB site in reference to the meeting.
The dues increase for yearly was turned down. I do know that much.....


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Seems this loss of 2,500 members ( I first posted 3,000...My math sucks) eluded the conversation at the meeting... I don't think a lot of people know....Even directors.....You can draw your own conclusions........:mg:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Unclegus said:


> Seems this loss of 2,500 members ( I first posted 3,000...My math sucks) eluded the conversation at the meeting... I don't think a lot of people know....Even directors.....You can draw your own conclusions........:mg:


*AMAZING......How can an organization hold their annual meeting and not discuss the condition of their membership......but they sure can discuss possibly increasing their dues.....TRUELY AMAZING!!!!!!*
.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

They are the people that got tired of reading Bernie's articles in the magazine......:doh:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> They are the people that got tired of reading Bernie's articles in the magazine......:doh:


Can't be...how would they expect to reach the highest levels of proficiency if they don't study the gospels of Bernie? 
Ber-nie
Ber-nie
Ber-nie


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I am on to him....

He figured out how to make $$....talk about TP until everyone can do nothing but think they have it and then tell them I have the cure....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I just figured it out....they are from two groups.....

People that are PROtesting v-bars in BHFS 

and people PROtesting the 2712 ruling 

Guess I can close the thread now....


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*DEATH....and....TAXES​*
*Rumor is that a caravan traveling to Yankem never made it across the Sierras.....then their families were hit hard financially and had to sell their archery equipment to pay the death taxes......*
.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Not good. But I got a question...what is the trend in the past few years...an increase or decrease each year in membership?


Anybody got an answer?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll be surprised if NFAA membership doesn't continue shrivel. I can't see it "changing" how it does business before it's shriveled to irrelevancy and then maybe it'll make a come back............ 
Like an old section of the city that must deteriorate to the point that it has little to no value before it's rebuilt/remodeled........

It's obvious to a casual observer. The most popular game the NFAA has is indoor spots and the showcase tournament ISN'T an NFAA event but a WAF event. The NFAA moved to a desolate location all but assuring a decrease in participation. The President of the organization without a doubt runs the show without any checks and balances to the point that no one really knows exactly what is going on whether it's a rule being reversed or real estate values............ 

Basic common sense can't even prevail without a firestorm of whining from NFAA leadership. For example using the internet to distribute facts annoyed many for a long time and some still think it's "wrong"! Not all but many still hate the idea that "facts" are distributed quickly on the internet i.e. - "Take 5", "The Vote that wasn't". 

Directors are still hesitant to promptly post results of votes at the annual meeting. Why is that? Because they don't "want to get in trouble"? How can that be........... Is it because until El Presidente puts his seal of approval on a vote it isn't a vote.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> I'll be surprised if NFAA membership doesn't continue shrivel. I can't see it "changing" how it does business before it's shriveled to irrelevancy and then maybe it'll make a come back............
> Like an old section of the city that must deteriorate to the point that it has little to no value before it's rebuilt/remodeled........
> 
> It's obvious to a casual observer. The most popular game the NFAA has is indoor spots and the showcase tournament ISN'T an NFAA event but a WAF event. The NFAA moved to a desolate location all but assuring a decrease in participation. The President of the organization without a doubt runs the show without any checks and balances to the point that no one really knows exactly what is going on whether it's a rule being reversed or real estate values............
> ...


*Couldn't have expressed it better my friend.........*
.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> They are the people that got tired of reading Bernie's articles in the magazine......:doh:


Its the same #@$% that is in his book! I am on to him also! I went to one of his so called seminars(not good)! He turned into a traveling salesman after about 2 hours! It was a learning experience( not to do that again)!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Here is the link to the New York State Association's website that has some of the meetings agenda items and results of voting...

http://members.localnet.com/~archery1/2009 NFAA ANNUAL MEETING REPORT.htm

Thank You Dave for making this information available to all of us...*
.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Thank you all for getting the ball rolling. I couldn't have said it better myself. We're slowly but surely getting it up the old ........ukey:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Its the same #@$% that is in his book! I am on to him also! I went to one of his so called seminars(not good)! He turned into a traveling salesman after about 2 hours! It was a learning experience( not to do that again)!


:chortle: after reading his articles....and talking to him at IBO Worlds one year...I realized he was full of it. 

Idiot Proof Archery.....he got a lot of people with that one :doh:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: after reading his articles....and talking to him at IBO Worlds one year...I realized he was full of it.
> 
> Idiot Proof Archery.....he got a lot of people with that one :doh:


trouble with bernies book is, he is right on a lot of information. 

I actually did what he said in his book. took me about one year but his excerise actually did help me..


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bees said:


> trouble with bernies book is, he is right on a lot of information.
> 
> I actually did what he said in his book. took me about one year but his excerise actually did help me..


But most will get all screwed up before they can find that one paragraph.....


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

There's a thread on the ASA web site that asks the question what would happen if ASA were to host a major indoor spot shoot? 
Oops! What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Idiot Proof Archery.....he got a lot of people with that one :doh:


Yep, got me good. I shortened my draw length based on his wingspan chart.  That worked out well, didn't it?!!!


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> They are the people that got tired of reading Bernie's articles in the magazine......:doh:


Nah...that can't be true..only "newbee's" read those articles:wink::zip:


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Anyone been able to confirm what type of memberships caused the drop? i.e. regular NFAA memberships or the NFAA Bowhunter memberships or an equal combination of both? I believe when NFAA reports membership it is for all memberships combined, not just the target/field side many like to blast away at .

When the Nugent-afflilated bowhunting group was merged into the NFAA they came in with bowhunting memberships, I believe, and have been dropping off since. I thought first year after the bowhunter association was brought in the NFAA membership dropped an even greater amount than the 2500 posted and no one at that time showed any concern. Most of the membership drop came from non-renewed bowhunter memberships I believe at that time. Would be curious to know the stats on the 2500+ to see where the drop is coming from.

>>-------->

P.S. Your State Director or regional Councilman should be able to get you the figures if interested.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

=mdbowhunter;1053947652]Yep, got me good. I shortened my draw length based on his wingspan chart.  That worked out well, didn't it?!!! [/QUOTE]

He had me so screwed up that I had to spend a weekend at another coaches residence to fix what damage he did. And that took most of 6 months after all was said and done!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

CHPro said:


> Anyone been able to confirm what type of memberships caused the drop? i.e. regular NFAA memberships or the NFAA Bowhunter memberships or an equal combination of both? I believe when NFAA reports membership it is for all memberships combined, not just the target/field side many like to blast away at .
> 
> When the Nugent-afflilated bowhunting group was merged into the NFAA they came in with bowhunting memberships, I believe, and have been dropping off since. I thought first year after the bowhunter association was brought in the NFAA membership dropped an even greater amount than the 2500 posted and no one at that time showed any concern. Most of the membership drop came from non-renewed bowhunter memberships I believe at that time. Would be curious to know the stats on the 2500+ to see where the drop is coming from.
> 
> ...



*LET'S GET IT BACK ON TOPIC GUYS......orrrr you can start a "Tar and Feather" or "Book Burning" thread...:teeth:

Good point PRO......but you have to admit that was one good size drop in one year.....something had to really been brewing in 2007 to cause that size of a drop in 2008.....

GEEEEEEEEeeeeee.....I wonder what it could have been.....*
.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Then add to the mix all the NFAA Life Members that do not pay annual dues or National / Sectional Tournament fees. Thier one time payment helps the Annual bottom line just the one year they pay onto it. The rest of the time they generate no income.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Another question is, Was the membership drop a nationwide issue or did it seem to center around a specific geographic region?? If it's spread evenly, it might be looked at as an economical issue, if it's seems to be more Regionalized, then there may be an issue.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

jarlicker said:


> Then add to the mix all the *NFAA Life Members that do not pay* annual dues *or National / Sectional Tournament fees*. Thier one time payment helps the Annual bottom line just the one year they pay onto it. The rest of the time they generate no income.


I hate that rule but that is another thread at another time.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> Another question is, Was the membership drop a nationwide issue or did it seem to center around a specific geographic region?? If it's spread evenly, it might be looked at as an economical issue, if it's seems to be more Regionalized, then there may be an issue.


*Good question and easy enough to determine as whom ever is in charge of membership or lack of.... has the membership list from 2007 and now 2008.

.....and if they are anywhere computer savy (heaven forbid ....did I just say that ) a quick comparison and analysis will tell them the Who.... the What....the Where.....everything but the big question.....WHY????!!!!

....of course they could send out a nice letter to those who did not renew to ask that most important question....WHY....but what would they do once they knew???......never mind....save the stamps....*
.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Good question and easy enough to determine as whom ever is in charge of membership or lack of.... has the membership list from 2007 and now 2008.
> 
> .....and if they are anywhere computer savy (heaven forbid ....did I just say that ) a quick comparison and analysis will tell them the Who.... the What....the Where.....everything but the big question.....WHY????!!!!
> 
> ...



I was a member in 2006, but in 2007 I didn't join, reason because after my membership ran out I wasn't in a position to shoot at any events. 
I rejoined OCT 2008 reason being I am in a position to shoot some events again. so now ya know one reason.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Bees said:


> I was a member in 2006, but in 2007 I didn't join, reason because after my membership ran out I wasn't in a position to shoot at any events.
> I rejoined OCT 2008 reason being I am in a position to shoot some events again. so now ya know one reason.


*Nowwww BEES....there ya goooo....you were totally out of sync with the 2500 when you were out in '07 and back in '08.

.....make that 2499.....well at least you off-set one poor soul in '08....*
.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *LET'S GET IT BACK ON TOPIC GUYS......orrrr you can start a "Tar and Feather" or "Book Burning" thread...:teeth:
> 
> Good point PRO......but you have to admit that was one good size drop in one year.....something had to really been brewing in 2007 to cause that size of a drop in 2008.....
> 
> ...


Actually we were on topic.....you would be surprised how many are TIRED of the same ole crap from the NFAA. One of them being Bernie's articles.

As far as figuring it out....or as you put it staying on topic.:embara: CHP is correct I would imagine that a lot of the drop is actually related to the bowhunter membership....

I would almost put money on it that SOME of the drop was actually do to what I said earlier.....PROtesting the BHFS V-bar ruling and the biggie....the arrow vote reversal......There were/are A LOT of unhappy people.....I know Sarge is PROtesting Easton for using their "muscle"......but I for one know people that PROtested the NFAA.


but for the most part....NOBODY will know....why? Because when you don't "reup"...it's not like anyone calls you or sends you a letter asking WHY you didn't join this year........so I say....forget it....move on....and start getting people to join that aren't members now. Screw worrying about stuff in the past that you can't go back and change.

If you worry about that 4 you just shot....that next arrow aint gonna be in the X either most times....so if you keep trying to worry about the people that left....more will follow because you are ignoring the people that are still here. 

What are you doing to figure out how to GROW membership....that is MUCH more important:wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Actually we were on topic.....you would be surprised how many are TIRED of the same ole crap from the NFAA. One of them being Bernie's articles.
> 
> As far as figuring it out....or as you put it staying on topic.:embara: CHP is correct I would imagine that a lot of the drop is actually related to the bowhunter membership....
> 
> ...



Why is it my job to figure anything out for them ?

If the NFAA wants new members why don't they have a Membership Drive sponsored at the National Level? I guess they think bow hunters will want to join for the insurance and the magazine.


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Actually we were on topic.....you would be surprised how many are TIRED of the same ole crap from the NFAA. One of them being Bernie's articles.
> 
> As far as figuring it out....or as you put it staying on topic.:embara: CHP is correct I would imagine that a lot of the drop is actually related to the bowhunter membership....
> 
> ...


Well said BH.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Good Morning All.....

I think it is time to really try to get some answers to the 2525 loss of NFAA membership in 2008. The drop was from 12,319 as of 12/31/2007 down to 9,794 12/31/2008.

We have had a few State Directors, State Presidents and elected Officials post here so far giving their thoughts (thank you for coming here and posting) and we can all hypothesize many different reasons, but there is nothing like giving voice to those who did not renew. 

“You can not fix a problem unless you know what the problem is”….well I guess you can try but maybe you shouldn’t until you have accurate information as to what the issue was as in this case…what caused them to not renew their membership.

Obviously, there are going to be some reasons that are beyond the association’s control like the downturn in our economy right now. The large loss of jobs and income has hit almost every archery budget in the U.S. and abroad, but if their non-renewal was for other reasons the Association needs to hear those reasons too. 

Unfortunately, I have not heard anyone who was at the annual meeting, or knows anyone who attended say what the Association’s response was to the 2525 decrease. I checked again this morning and there has been no update to the National website to inform us of what was said or voted upon at the meeting. 

It’s not like those who did not renew are unknowns…The Association has the membership roster from 2007 and now 2008 and it would be very easy to see who did not renew.

What I have not heard so far, but hope to, is that at the time this decrease in membership was brought to the table and was being addressed, that each State Director was handed a printout of those who did not renew in 2008 in their state.
I would like to have heard that they were asked to get with their State President and elected officials and contact those on their list. They should have been instructed to make a call or contact them in a very cordial and concerned way to hear them out and report back to whomever is in charge of membership within 60 days.

Only then can the Association state that they listened to ALL of our members to help them make informed decisions in the actions and direction they take the NFAA in the future.

So what is OUR Association’s action plan on the decrease in membership in 2008???

I think I'm going to start a thread on the "Front Page" (General Discussion) to see if anyone who did not renew might comment...*


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Thank you so much. When I got this firestorm started, all I wanted was to find out if this was the truth, and why no one seemed to know anything about it if it was......


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Lucky I agree I as state pres have not even heard what happened in Vegas, just what I find online at different forums. I have ask numerous people why they are not in the NFAA and they will not give you an answer to your face, just want to bash an complain behind your back.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Well Gus and CapeMayBowman.....if you don't know me by now.....I am patient.....but only to a point.....:wink:..... then it's time for action....

These are hard and trying times for everyone but we are coming up on 30 days after the annual meeting and it's time for the discussions to begin.

Hopefully, the "Ones in Charge" will consider it "Constructive and Productive" and not just criticism of and bashing their work.

I waited till this evening to make the thread as timing is everything now on the "Front Page" of AT due to so many with ideas and questions about their form...

So let's give it a whirl and see what comments it can generate....

Here is the link to the thread....Check in to see what's being said in GenPop.....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=856365
*
.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i dont have the answers, and i cant even try to imagine them.

on the link you gave lucky, one said their local shop doesnt give any info about the local clubs or national orgs.

lets try to come up with some reasons.....
1) the shop isnt all that interested in the total archery thing. meaning that they just want to sell stuff and make money. if they advertise or promote a club or organization, they fear that the little group of shooters they do have will go elsewhere.

2)shops are content with the business they get and dont want to expand the customer base...yeah, i know sounds pretty stupid because it contradicts regular business goals.

3)the knowledge of the game just isnt there. owner/operaters are intimidated with the myriad of rules the nfaa has, which is confusing enuff. the rules vary between the different orgs and the single greatest point of contention is the age thing. im not gonna get into it.

4)the shop owner has an axe to grind with the nfaa. for whatever reason, they just dont like it and therefore dont promote it.

5)the membership is starting to tire of the cool kid club. the membership voices their opinions on things up thru the chain and when the majority of the membership says no, why does the director vote yes? membership is getting really frustrated when they're told their voice counts and it really doesnt. how do ya make your point known when no one will listen?, just dont give em the money.

6)the cool kid club is just plain out of touch. cant change the arrow rule because everyone would have to buy different arrows again..........well, gee....wouldnt the arrow companies think that is a good thing? cant let the 'young and progressive' thinkers get in and upset the status quo.


do i want to get involved? hell no. i have no desire to whiz on a forest fire. new blood with good ideas gets run into the ground because they're not part of the secret society. rock the boat?....why?, just dont launch it and cover your ears and go 'la la la'.

management is out of touch and doesnt want to find the source of their problems. wow, doesnt this sound a lot like the wall st boardroom policies that got us into this mess? maybe if things get bad enuff, they can beg for a piece of the bailout money.

will i renew?, yes. i do enjoy the format and hope it stays around for a while. i may not make all the shoots i want to, but that doesnt mean i shouldnt renew.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

rock monkey said:


> i dont have the answers, and i cant even try to imagine them.
> 
> on the link you gave lucky, one said their local shop doesnt give any info about the local clubs or national orgs.
> 
> ...


*Can always depend on you Sweetie for a lively reply...:wink:

I will say in the defense of one Archery Shop....OLSENCK.....is Recordkeeper in Huntsville, Alabama and he has done everything possible to promote the NFAA at his shop. Their Director has not called or visited his shop or attended the annual meeting in Vegas for years...due to his age...but will not resign or retire... 
I am starting to believe they should be limited to 4 year terms.*


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

sat around and thought a little more....yeah, gets me in more trouble than its worth....

one of the big things the nfaa has going against it, and it's not the nfaa's fault, is they dont reward mediocrity. unfortunately, it's a society thing to these days because it hurts another's fragile self esteem if someone isnt a 'winner'


i know this is gonna make a big stink, but hey.....it's the truth


----------



## Looney Bin (Feb 9, 2009)

*hmmmmm*

If you walk into any of the shops I go to. You won't see any NFAA stuff. Nothing.

If you didn,t already know about the NFAA when you went in, you certainly wouldn't when you left.

This just seemed about right.:embara::embara:


"Yesterday"
Appears on album: Help! 
Composed by: Lennon/McCartney 
Year released: 1965 

"Yesterday" Lyrics
Yesterday, all my troubles seemed so far away 
Now it look as though they're here to stay 
Oh, I believe in yesterday 

Suddenly, I'm not half the man I used to be 
There's a shadow hanging over me 
oh, yesterday came suddenly 

Why she had to go I don't know, she wouldn't say 
I said something wrong, now I long for yesterday 

Yesterday, love was such an easy game to play 
Now I need a place to hide away 
oh, I believe in yesterday 

Why she had to go I don't know, she wouldn't say 
I said something wrong, now I long for yesterday 

Yesterday, love was such an easy game to play 
Now I need a place to hide away 
oh, I believe in yesterday, Mm


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Looney Bin said:


> If you walk into any of the shops I go to. You won't see any NFAA stuff. Nothing.
> 
> If you didn,t already know about the NFAA when you went in, you certainly wouldn't when you left.
> 
> ...



*Thank you and Welcome to Archery Talk.....

I hope that you will help us by filling out your Profile and letting us know where you are located by clicking on the User CP upper left. If you are uncomfortable in providing city....just your state or region will help the NFAA track where there seems a lack of information or promotion.

I will have to say that the majority of the shops I visit do not have visible literature due to limited counter space, but if you ask them about the different associations, they can and will provide contact information for the State, NFAA and ASA.

Sometimes you just have to ask for what you want...remember they are there to sell you archery equipment first and foremost.
If they are not active in competitive archery shooting then you will need to do a little "google or yahoo" research for your state website and locate shops that host State and NFAA tournaments. *
.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Here is a suggestion. 3D is GROWING. ASA reports an increase in attendance at almost every Pro/Am event they have. There is even a thread on the ASA forum asking ASA to sanction indoor spot shooting. Since ASA is not a spot shooting org and NFAA is, would it not be possible to do some cross promotion and cooperate with each other?? 

There are a lot of 3Ders that just don't know about the NFAA and Field shooting. And many more that don't understand it. Archers in general are a very small portion of the populous. To then sub-divide archers into different groups in unhealthy for the sport in general. I would love to see NFAA, ASA, and IBO work TOGETHER to promote ARCHERY, not just the little piece they have. 

Another idea to look at would be the creation of a touring series of some kind. Look at ASA and IBO. Thier numbers seem to be going up and NFAA's numbers seem to be going down. Outside of the game itself, what are the fundamental differences?? ASA and IBO have a "season" of shoots across parts of the country. Outside of Sectionals and Nationals, there aren't any "Big" shoots to go to aside from local shoots that have expanded, like the Hillbilly. And even it is more focused on fun that winning (which I don't have a problem with) but I think the average shooter wants to know that if they drive to go to a shoot, they want a chance at "Winning" something.

I know that in the past 2 years I have traveled from Columbus, GA to London, KY to shoot ASA Pro/Ams. It's a TON of fun. Not only do I get to shoot my bow there is an element of measuring myself against other shooters from around the Southeast. There is also a large "midway" for the vendors to setup at . I have intentionally NOT ordered something I needed so that I could pick it up at one of the ASA events. It is a real effort to bring National level archery to the local level. NFAA doesn't offer that other than Sectionals and Nationals and there dosen't seem to be any build up for those events.

Just some food for thought.

Matt


----------



## Looney Bin (Feb 9, 2009)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Thank you and Welcome to Archery Talk.....
> 
> I hope that you will help us by filling out your Profile and letting us know where you are located by clicking on the User CP upper left. If you are uncomfortable in providing city....just your state or region will help the NFAA track where there seems a lack of information or promotion.
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong I plan on signing up for the NFAA. I will fill out my profile here shortly. I post on other forums. Under this handle

I know all about the NFAA. I have several field course with in 30 mins or less from my house. What I was getting at was the lack of promotion. Of course if you are looking for the information you will find it. I have several friends who no absolutely nothing about any of the archery organizations.

Why? No promotion....

Why not take a page out of "Mathews" book?? 


I think the shops should make a concerted effort to help PUSH the NFAA. With the NFAA's help of course. I mean how many people look to a good archery shop for equipment info or opinions. Alot that I see. Wouldn't these people be more prone to join if a good shops brings it up. Or atleast give joining a serious thought.

The pro shops around me have some very good competitive shooters who belong to various organizations. Yet I rarely hear them mention any of the Orgs. I still don't know why.

Maybe its the lack of support from the NFAA to the shops, as some have suggested.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> Then add to the mix all the NFAA Life Members that do not pay annual dues or National / Sectional Tournament fees. Thier one time payment helps the Annual bottom line just the one year they pay onto it. The rest of the time they generate no income.


Joe yu are correct however the 15 times amount puts a lot of income into the mix. The only time being a lifetime member is any good is when you hit 55 and then you can shoot for free at sect and nats. But before 55 you still have to pay the entry fees. I am a life time member just to make sure that I will continue to participate. I was a regular member for 20 years before deciding to join as a lifer. Also this protects me from rise in dues.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*george*

you really know how to stir the stuff. I dont know or understand where the members went or why. All i know is bernie sucks !


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Boy are you going to love this. The numbers on the nyfab website are wrong....... :embara: The totals on the spreadsheet he was given were wrong.......All the individual numbers were right, but the totals were really wrong. There ws a loss of members, but it' something like 300????? I hate this. I've been so upset I haven't slept in a few days...


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> Boy are you going to love this. The numbers on the nyfab website are wrong....... :embara: The totals on the spreadsheet he was given were wrong.......All the individual numbers were right, but the totals were really wrong. There ws a loss of members, but it' something like 300????? I hate this. I've been so upset I haven't slept in a few days...


damn finger shooter..i told you not to think too much that you would only get a headache


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Unclegus said:


> Boy are you going to love this. The numbers on the nyfab website are wrong....... :embara: The totals on the spreadsheet he was given were wrong.......All the individual numbers were right, but the totals were really wrong. There ws a loss of members, but it' something like 300????? I hate this. I've been so upset I haven't slept in a few days...


*Gus.....hate to ruin your sleep....but I am having an issue with what Marihelen and Mike Lepera have posted as an explanation of the "loss"...or lack of one....*

First....
Originally Posted by M Rogers 
In an effort to give everyone correct information to base your discussions, the NFAA membership count on December 31, 2008 was down 400 from December 31, 2007. Historically, our membership numbers decline in the fall, after the major tournaments are over. 
Today, February 23, the count is up by 1,384 members. The number of members rises as we get ready for the indoor shooting season. This has been the pattern for the last 72 years.

Second.....
Ms Lucky & all the rest of the posters & members of the NFAA. Some of the data on membership is a little incorrect. 
The data reported on Dec. 31 is the membership at that time is used for the states voting power . it seems that members don't join up until there is a major shoot coming up. As Marihelen reported, that Our numbers are up from what was reported. at the moment , we have aprox. 11,800 members. Yes it is down a couple of hundred , but it is understandable that in these times it could be worse. It is good that the members are concerned as to what is happening. There have been some threads as to what has the NFAA done for you lately. Well maybe a better question should be what have you all done to further the sport of archery. Like howmany new people did you bring into archery this month. Have you shown newbes how to hunt or shoot or explain how the game is played. I know many have done such things, but you can bet that many more have not done so. 

One thing The NFAA has done for you is to provide a place to hold a National Outdoor championship well into the future , long after your gone. At the moment there are only 2 other places to hold the out door shoot. don't know how long that will last. 
__________________
mike lepera
britesitetuner.com 

*
So if the annual meeting is to discuss the business of the previous year..January thru December 2008 why would they use 9794 for the States voting power....but that number showing a loss of 2525 members is not an accurate number for use in discussing the total Membership?

It appears to me that they are using a 14 month count to include new and renewals for January and February of 2009 to offset the loss that was originally stated for January thru December in 2008.*
.


----------

